# أيضا



## Mejeed

*السلام عليكم ..
ما أصل كلمة "أيضا" المستعملة بمعنى "كذلك" ؟
وما سبب نصبها ؟
وهل تأتي في حالتي الرفع والجر ؟
وهل الأصح في استعمالها أن تكون في أول الجملة أم في وسطها أم في آخرها ؟
وشكرا .*


----------



## Mahaodeh

بالنسبة للمعنى، فهي مصدر للفعل آض يئيض بمعنى رجع. يُقال، آض إلى أهله أي رجع إليهم. وقد يكون بمعنى صار

بالنسبة للنصب، فهناك رأيان. أحدهما يعربها على أنها مفعول مطلق نائب عن فعله وحُذف عامله مثل شكرًا ولطفًا وكرمًا وغيرها. في هذه الحالة إذا قلت :فعل ذلك أيضًا فإن كلمة أيضا تكون كأنها جملة استئنافية تقديرها إض إلى الكلام أيضًا بمعنى ارجع ولا تقتصر في كلامك على ما قيل

الرأي الآخر يعربها حال حُذف عاملها. حين تقول: فعل ذلك أيضًا فيكون تقديرها فعل ذلك أُخبر أيضًا بمعنى أخبر راجعًا، أي أعود وأخبر

أما بالنسبة لاستعمالها، ففي رأيي أنها تختلف عن "كذلك" ولكنها قد تكون بمعنى واحد في حالات محددة ولكن ليس دائما. وأرى (وهذا رأيي الشخصي وليس رأي ذو اختصاص) أنه من الأفضل استخدامها في وسط أو آخر الجملة حيث إنني لا أرى معناها يناسب أول الجملة


----------



## Mejeed

جزيت خيرا ..


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> بالنسبة للنصب، فهناك رأيان. أحدهما يعربها على أنها مفعول مطلق نائب عن فعله وحُذف عامله مثل شكرًا ولطفًا وكرمًا وغيرها. في هذه الحالة إذا قلت :فعل ذلك أيضًا فإن كلمة أيضا تكون كأنها جملة استئنافية تقديرها إض إلى الكلام أيضًا بمعنى ارجع ولا تقتصر في كلامك على ما قيل
> 
> الرأي الآخر يعربها حال حُذف عاملها. حين تقول: فعل ذلك أيضًا فيكون تقديرها فعل ذلك أُخبر أيضًا بمعنى أخبر راجعًا، أي أعود وأخبر


هذا رأي ابن هشام الأنصاري في رسالته المسماة (المسائل السفرية) [انظر هنا].



> إنّه قَالَ رَاجعا إِلَى القَوْل بَعْدَمَا فرغ مِنْهُ، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك بِشَرْط فِي اسْتِعْمَال (أَيْضا) ، أَلا ترى أنّك تَقول: قلتُ اليومَ كَذَا، وَقلت أمسِ أَيْضا. وَكَذَلِكَ تَقول: كتبت اليومَ، وكتبت أمسِ أَيْضا. وَالَّذِي يظْهر لي أنّه مفعول مُطلق حُذِف عَامله أَو حَال حُذِف عاملها وصاحبها، وَذَلِكَ أنّك قلت: وَقَالَ فلَان، ثمَّ استأنفت جملَة فَقلت: ارْجع إِلَى الْأَخْبَار (1) رُجُوعا وَلَا اقْتصر على مَا قدَّمت، فَيكون مَفْعُولا مُطلقًا. أَو التَّقْدِير: أخبر أَيْضا أَو أحكي أَيْضا، فَيكون حَالا من ضمير الْمُتَكَلّم، فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يسْتَمر فِي جَمِيع الْمَوَاضِع. وَمِمَّا يؤنسك بِمَا (2)






Mejeed said:


> وهل تأتي في حالتي الرفع والجر ؟


نعم، يأتي (أيض) في حالتي الرفع والجر إن صح المعنى. 



Mejeed said:


> وهل الأصح في استعمالها أن تكون في أول الجملة أم في وسطها أم في آخرها ؟


يشكل (أيضا) وعامله المحذوف جملة لا محل لها من الإعراب، وغالبا ما تكون هذه الجملة استئنافية، فيأتي (أيضا) في آخر الكلام، لكن بعض الناس يضعه في وسط الكلام وأرى هذا صحيحا على أن (أيضا) وعامله ههناك يشكلان جملة اعتراضية. ولا أرى استعماله في أول الكلام خطأ إن جعلت (أيضا) وعامله جملة ابدائية وجعلت ما بعده من الكلام جملة استئنافية، لكني أرى ذلك ـ على صحة إعرابه ـ ركيكا.


----------



## Mejeed

Matat said:


> نعم، يأتي (أيض) في حالتي الرفع والجر إن صح المعنى.


هل يتوفر لديك مثال من كلام العرب على كل من الحالتين أو أحدهما على الأقل .


----------



## Matat

Mejeed said:


> هل يتوفر لديك مثال من كلام العرب على كل من الحالتين أو أحدهما على الأقل .


لا أدري أهناك بيت فصيح حيث يستعمل (أيض) فيه في حالتي الرفع والجر. (أيض) مصدر (آض) ويعرب مثل كل اسم معرب على حسب موقعه في الجملة. دونك مثالان لرفع (أيض) وجره:أيضُ الماءِ ثلجاً كان موضوع درسنا اليومكان درسنا اليوم عن أيضِ الماءِ ثلجاًوهنا (الأيض) يستعمل بمعنى (الصير) أو (الرجع).


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا لك .


----------

